# Resume Writing Service



## kaziopeia (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi. Can anyone recommend a good/reliable and reasonable resume writing service in the USA? I am looking for a job in New York, NY. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Can't help you with a specific company, but the NRWA is a long standing professional association of resume writers in the US. They have a code of conduct and all and their portal could be a good place to look for someone: The National Resume Writers' Association
Cheers,
Bev


----------

